# Samadhi Overdrive Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 16, 2021)

So, what does the A.M.C. control do?

Also, the build docs aren't quite available. what OPamp is in it? What OPamps could you substitute in it?


----------



## Robert (Jun 16, 2021)

This is a Zendrive derivative (almost 1:1).   

The opamp is AD712 but you can use pretty much any dual opamp you'd use in a Zendrive.

The AMC control is similar to the Voice control.


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 16, 2021)

Robert said:


> This is a Zendrive derivative (almost 1:1).
> 
> The opamp is AD712 but you can use pretty much any dual opamp you'd use in a Zendrive.
> 
> The AMC control is similar to the Voice control.


Ahhh! Hence Mahayana Buddha achieving Samadhi! like the play on words. What does one pedal do better than the other? Which would be recommended as a post drive boost after an oxide/mostortion pedal?


----------

